# Clearance SALE upto 60% savings



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

Due to a stock move and new brands on the horizon we are selling off some current stock with massive savings. These include Auto Finesse, Dodo Juice, Poorboys, Valet Pro, Wolfgang, Flexipads and Wax-Tec, some stock is ltd qty's so be quick and don't miss out..

http://extremegleamdetailing.co.uk/car-cleaning-products/

Thanks 
The Extreme Gleam Team


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Extreme Gleam


Just wondering what's in sale from dodo and Wolfgang, as I can only see Auto Finesse items for sale? Thanks in advance


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Exactly my thoughts aswell, I'm interested in poorboys, valet pro


----------



## T28POD (Jul 5, 2014)

The same as above, doesn't show sale on flexipads


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

Let me check peeps,


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi all, I am looking into this issue. When you go to brand for some reason it's not showing sale. I find if I click on an item it will then show the sale price.. Bit confused as to why it's doing this but all products from above mentioned brands are in sale. Except dodo red mist and flexipads pads atm as I haven't done them.. 
Thanks 
Ash


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

How weird 

Do you have a free delivery over x amount still as seem to remember you did on the last sale


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

Kimo73 free delivery will activate over £75, because there are some heavy discount on items
Thanks


----------



## T28POD (Jul 5, 2014)

Ok, just done what you said, it works...

Just waiting on the pads lol


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Amazing offers! Good job.. Everything selling out in a flash lol.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Extreme Gleam said:


> When you go to brand for some reason it's not showing sale. I find if I click on an item it will then show the sale price..
> Ash


About 40 mins ago I saw that auto-bathe was on sale, but it's gone back up to full price now http://extremegleamdetailing.co.uk/car-cleaning-products/wolfgang/wolfgang-auto-bathe/

I had the same issue with detail spritz, gone back up to full price . http://extremegleamdetailing.co.uk/car-cleaning-products/wolfgang/wolfgang-instant-detail/


----------



## T28POD (Jul 5, 2014)

Are the pads getting done?


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

not sure what or why it's is playing up. Will get it checked 1st thing and get the pads discounted tomorrow eve. 
Sorry all


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

I can't see anything in the sale. Apart from few auto finesse products which have been reduced for a while


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Add them to basket as per page 1. They seem like half price. I was going to buy but I think I'm buying for the sake of it so going to leave it.  also going waxstock aswell


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

all seems ok on my laptop prices showing correct, on my ipad it was playing up. not sure if anyone else can verify?

Alfieharley1 always buy for the sake of it


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Everything I was interested in is showing as out of stock so my loss


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Add them to basket as per page 1. They seem like half price. I was going to buy but I think I'm buying for the sake of it so going to leave it.  also going waxstock aswell


Isn't that the whole idea? Lol


----------



## T28POD (Jul 5, 2014)

I've got what I want well minus one thing and just waiting on prices to change


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Was gonna buy and try the Wax Tex spray sealant and a few other bits but must resist...

Have just bought 10 litres of BSD :lol:

Some cracking prices on there for some very good products, everything from a Wax Tec I've used before is excellent.


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

What u waiting on T28 POD?


----------



## T28POD (Jul 5, 2014)

Pads dude, got them waiting in the checkout. I'm at work all day moro and don't have internet signal where I'm working so I may miss out on some....


----------



## waynevr6 (Jun 11, 2008)

Some great offers, couldnt see any on the Wolfgang or wax tec products though.


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

Guys I am not sure why the sale isn't showing until you click the product. 
All WaxTec products are heavily discounted tho. As are AF, and poorboys. Wolfgang have 50% off 
Thanks


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

I have just checked on my phone and they are not showing, will check on my laptop shortly and update. 
Thanks for your patience


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

all showing ok on my laptop. waxtec and wolfgang discounted..


----------



## T28POD (Jul 5, 2014)

Pads still not showing in sale.


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

No T28 they will be done this evening as out the office today. All other sale items should be showing now tho.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for your sale offers just bought some AF stuff and Wax-Tec APC...would be wrong of me not too!!
Transaction ID: 41649022XL539760P
Dave


----------



## Dibberly (Oct 21, 2008)

missed out on some bargains there!!

hope the sale went good for you


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Where you at with the flexipads  ?


----------



## T28POD (Jul 5, 2014)

Ok Gleam, I shall wait with baited breathe....


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

pads done peeps. QTY's are low so dont wait..
Ash


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

What price should the pads be? Showing at £6.99 the same as this morning?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

ordered guys!! Thanks alot


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

Massive thanks to everyone that has ordered. all items will be shipped tomorrow.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for sale, massive help for me!!


----------



## T28POD (Jul 5, 2014)

Oh bugger a couple of pads I wanted but never mind still a decent order.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

T28POD said:


> Oh bugger a couple of pads I wanted but never mind still a decent order.


pads are on offer, if you click on the product it will show you the reduced price


----------



## T28POD (Jul 5, 2014)

Already done that mate but there was a couple of colours that are out of stock anyway


----------



## Tech-Ho (Apr 9, 2012)

Just grabbed the last two Tough Coats and the last VP Citrus pre-wash (Y) 

Was toying with buying 500ml of tough coat for full price but seeing that has made my do the deed and get on with it hah cheers!


----------



## Jollygood (Feb 4, 2013)

Order received today, thanks for the offer and excellent service

Order #183


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Can't check out have 8 items but won't calculate shipping as UK or post code won't work

Help?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Give them a ring. They're very helpful.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2008)

not working for me either.


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

123quackers said:


> Can't check out have 8 items but won't calculate shipping as UK or post code won't work
> 
> Help?


I got the same but I think it's because we went to shop via sale link and put sale items in basket , but reading through this thread he sale ended over a week ago


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Website not working...are these going out of business!?:doublesho


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

fethead said:


> Website not working...are these going out of business!?:doublesho


*From the website *


> The Extreme Gleam Emporium is under going maintenance and will be back soon!


*From the first post of this thread* 


Extreme Gleam said:


> Due to a *stock move and new brands on the horizon* we are selling off some current stock with massive savings.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

The_Weasel said:


> *From the website *
> *From the first post of this thread*


I've heard this before with Shinearama!

Not saying that it is happening!

Richard


----------



## peterdoherty (Nov 6, 2013)

There was a message on their FB earlier today (now removed) about someone leaving the business and going back to (I think) Midlands Car Care or something along those lines.
Did state business was still going and wished best of luck etc...
To me it looked as if sadly a partnership was being broken up.


----------



## gossy (Jul 30, 2009)

Seems as though your site down I keep getting 404 
Code


----------

